# proper timing setting...



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

Ok so i downloaded the .pdf maitnance manual or whatever its called and it didnt help me any unless im looking in the wrong spot, i think my car may have jumped timing a tooth or so and im trying to figre out how to set the timing, what i need to know is what cylinder should i set at top dead center, and where the dimples on the cam+crank sprockest need to be at that point, this is roughly what my cam gears look like right now and im pretty sure that its not supposed to be at random points like that,


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

uh oh, you really messed it up bad, i think cylinder 1 should be at TDC, but i really have no idea about timing, i dont mess with that, i just put it together, and let others fix any mistakes.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

slideways240sx said:


> Ok so i downloaded the .pdf maitnance manual or whatever its called and it didnt help me any unless im looking in the wrong spot, i think my car may have jumped timing a tooth or so and im trying to figre out how to set the timing, what i need to know is what cylinder should i set at top dead center, and where the dimples on the cam+crank sprockest need to be at that point, this is roughly what my cam gears look like right now and im pretty sure that its not supposed to be at random points like that,


 you set TDC on the #1 cylinder umm go to o'reilys they are the only place i have found to have a manual for our cars because i just picked one up bout 2 hours ago

Don


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

ok so does anyone know where the dots on the cam gears should be at tdc? straight up? thats all the info i really need thx


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

they should be lined up with each other, both in the center, i beleive.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

slideways240sx said:


> ok so does anyone know where the dots on the cam gears should be at tdc? straight up? thats all the info i really need thx


On the KA24DE with the #1 cylinder at TDC, when looking at the front of the head, the left intake cam sprocket mating mark should be around the 10:00 o'clock position; the right exhaust cam sprocket mark around 2:00 o'clock. Make sure the marks on the chain mate with the marks on the sprockets.


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

I just went through this whole thing with my car. To make sure your engine is at TDC on the compression stroke take out your #1 spark plug and stick your thumb the hole. Then get a buddy to crank your engine around and you will feel the compression on your thumb. Then to get it to TDC line up the big white mark on the round pulley at the bottem of your engine with the metal pin. I hope that makes sense. Once you have the #1 cylinder at TDC on the compression stroke your ready to mess with the timing chain. There should be a mating mark on each cam as well as a black one on the lower timing chain sprocket. The brownish link of the timing chain should line up with the mark on the lower timing chain sprocket and the two silver links should each line up with the mating marks on the cams. I hope that all made sense to you. Good luck with it.


----------

